# tell me does this make sense??



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

i have a 20gal, with 2 angels,2 dwarf gouramis, 6 neons, 1pleco , 1 snail

last night all was good, this morning one gourami had 4 ich spots the other has 1 spot

so i fiqure that i have the beginings of an outbreak of ich , i removed the 2 gouramis in a sep. tank and began to treat them since they have visible signs of ich,
the other tank with the rest of the fish in it must still be in the cystic stage and more are getting ready to hatch to find there host, so if i treat the tank now ,... then when they hatch the meds should kill the ich before it reaches the other fish ?? right?? 
i am using tank buddies tablets and my temp is around 78, it said no need to raise temp. any other suggestions????
and i took my carbon filter out and placed it in tub of water, and treat it with a 1/4 tablet to incase it has ich in it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It sounds like you have a pretty good plan! Good luck.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

TOS don't ya think he should raise the temp anyway?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Your going to have to watch putting the fish with ich in another tank because you'll just transfer the ich into the tank along with the fish


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

You shouldn`t remove them. All the fish in their tank has been exposed to ick so leave them in the tank and treat everyone.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, he's already moved them, so he might as well not move them again.

A temp increase would help, sure, but he'll have to employ some extra aeration.


----------



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

i currently have one gourami in a small tank he has the most ick on him and i have a heater on the tank and air bubbles . ( i.. just dont know what i am doing.. it sounded like a good plane....) my tank with everyone in it seems to be fine with no ick and all, but i treated it any way , just incase, with the tank buddies it says one treatment usually is enough so some time today i will siphon a little bit of the gravel and then add the filter back in and keep my fingers crossed...... in the mean time just keep treating the one gourami????? i am confused though , is it possible that only one fish got ick and as quickly as i found it and treated the tank , the floating ick was killed and spared the rest of the fish or is there more to come??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably more to come. Despite what the label says, keep treating for two weeks. When the gourami looks good again, return it to the other tank and then treat the tank again for another two weeks. After that you should be fine.

From then on, always quarantine your new fish separately before putting them in the main tank. It saves you SO much hassle.


----------



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

okay thats what i will do thank you for your help,
one more question, will it be okay to not have the filter in for that long??
thanks again!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll have to do a big water change in between treatment phases, that is, right before you put the gourami back into the main tank. Then do another one after that second two week treatment.

In the meantme, feel free to leave the filter running, but without any media in it, just to maintain aeration/circulation.


----------

